# drop down bed mattress worn out (!)



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Our drop down bed mattress has decided that it no longer likes us and is trying to get it's own back, and mine as well.

Time for a replacement.

Have contacted Brownhills and spoke to their parts dept. Price would be £344 but they have no stock, Germany has no stock, he thought it would be a minimum of 6 weeks. I said that I may going away before then and he suggested that there were companies out there who can manufacture unusual shaped mattresses. 
A very helpful guy, an asset for Brownhills.

mattress is 1911mm long 1393mm wide and 120mm thick. shaped and chamfered.

anyone have any experience of a company that could assist?

It is not like the rear beds that they can easily cut to shape.

recommendations would be welcome

Ian


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I daren't even ask how you have managed to wear out the mattress on a Hymer drop down bed  
I don't know what you have down in Kent but our local blindcraft workshop is able to make any size, shape and spec of mattress (and they are very high quality) so it would be worth investigating if you have a blindcraft place nearby

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ian 

firstly - your rather cheeky title has been edited

secondly

there's a firm near us that does "to size" mattresses. not sure whether they are interior sprung units, or simply foam cut to size. It may be possible to put together a memory foam unit? 
The dunlopillo mattress on our Pilote had seen better days, and we bought a piece of memory foam, and that works fine now.


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Foam*

Hi, Ian.

I replaced our Hymer S700 pull down mattress with foam supplied from the company below.

They matched the foam of the same high quality cut from a piece the size of a house...

All done while I waited about 30 mins.

Cost £100 Folding....... shhhh

Very good company.

Southern Foam supply converted Foam To the trade. Supplying foam to mainly the furniture industry we also supply to many other companies that require foam. Including Packaging, soft designers and many more. We are located in Sussex and offer a free delivery to upholsterers in our area. If you are out of our delivery area we are quite happy to send goods to you via courier. For any more assistance just give us a call on:

01293 871875

or fax

01293 871995

or E-Mail

[email protected]

or write

Unit 1, Dial Post Park, Horsham Road, Rusper, West Sussex, RH12 4QX

Kind Regards

Norman


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ardgour have googled blindcraft and they appear to be only in Scotland. 

Bognormike, 

Whilst it was a bit tongue in cheek, so to speak, Oxford dictionary just think it means "worn Out" 

Print options:Example sentencesSynonymsCategories
shagged(shagged)

Pronunciation:/ʃaɡd/
(also shagged out
Pronunciation:/ʃagd/
)
adjective
British informal

*
exhausted:they were too shagged to do any cleaning
*
damaged, ruined, or useless:I thought my hearing was shagged because I play the drums

Thanks anyway perhaps it got the post moving, which was my intention in the 1st place.

I really want to hear from those who have experience who have had to replace a Hymer mattress ( for whatever reason )

Norman

Are you happy with your new mattress, what thickness? what type of foam, how long ago etc etc. Have just looked we are about 1 hr 20 mins away

Our mattress was brilliant till early last year, we suspected a dip toward the midddle and got a 1" mattress pad to go on top.

Just did a 10 day trip and it was a nightmare sleeping on it. lucky we had the mattress pad we folded it into 3rds and put it underneath.
The mattress did a wobbly sunk just off the middle and created a ridge about 2 feet long the other side of the depression.

Ian


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Ian,

We replaced our pull down mattress when we bought our van [secondhand obviously] as the whole interior was tired, tatty or downright filthy. We purchased all new upholstery, seating, cushions, curtains and the mattress, so I can't give you an individual price for that. It was, however, cut from solid [bed quality foam] using the original as the template, to achieve the bevel edge etc. We retained the original Hymer zip on/off cover. I must say, it is one of the most comfortable beds I have slept on. This was from an upholstery company who were familiar with caravans/motorhomes [can't remember who as son-in-law sourced them for us some years back] So presumably, there will be someone similar in your neck of the woods. Good hunting,

Regards,
Dave


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

If it were me, I'd go for the superior support of a Raskelf Mattress, supplied to your own dimensions.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Norman

Have made an appointment with Southern Foam tomorrow

Will let you know how we get on.

Ian


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Mattress cut and fitted.
Prices have obviously gone up.
Negotiated down to £180 
Initially wanted me to call back next week but eventually did it on the spot. I am well pleased with result and selected my own piece after all if you can choose, why not!.
Cost at hymers would have been £344 if they could have got one in time. that if it was the same as mine would have been for one with springs. I think I prefer this one.

Ian


----------

